# Abel Dancing Bear Reel



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

2 seconds on Google

https://www.anglersall.com/abel-limited-edition-greatful-dead-dancing-bears-5n-reel


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

It's a work of art. I don't think I could trust myself to fish with it. That model and the Abel Stealie reel are just incredible. Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## gdgiv (Nov 6, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> 2 seconds on Google
> 
> https://www.anglersall.com/abel-limited-edition-greatful-dead-dancing-bears-5n-reel


I already looked at that link. You can only submit a review. Unable to actually purchase one


----------

